# SX 40F - R.I.P.



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Well it had to happen. Due to a sick child I did not get to give the SX 40 another go on the weekend like I hoped, but I did manage to get out this evening.

As I trolled it in front of 3 people standing on the Petro jetty at Bobbin Head Marina, bang... a nice fat 28 cm Bream put up a good fight for the crowd (very light gear helped).

Then scored 2 tiny Whiting in the shallows on the way to one of the holes I now fish and then another 27 cm Bream there. Decided to explore further up the creek and managed a modest flattie on the way and another tiny whiting. Found another hole and could see fish were feeding on the surface close in so over goes the SX 40 and bang a 34 cm Bream grabbed it right after it hit the surface - again a great fight.

THEN THE UNTHINKABLE - A combination of drifting quickly in the wind and reeling a little too fast I snagged in about 3 or 4 feet of water. Could not be retrieved - SX40... Gone before it's time   

I wiped away the tears and put on a Scorpion, but I could sense the fear had gone out of the fish so after a couple of dozen casts I decided not to humiliate myself any longer. I put my tail between my legs and limped back to the ramp in darkenss. 

$20 or not IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m getting another one of those damn lures!


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

I got a snag on my first sx40 before it had even caught a fish - after about 5 casts. Luckily I was under a short bridge, so let out the drag and went for a walk onto the bridge to the other side of the lure, thankfully it released, and I continued fishing.....but with soft plastics!!!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

It is best not to count how many you lose. Its just not fun. Thankfully I don't lose anywhere near as many as I used to. Still get the odd one engulfed by a flatty and the leader sawn through


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Was talking to one of the guys at Nerang Disposals today... Apparently one of his customers lost 8 Jackall Chubbys in 1 fishing session!!! :shock:

That's about $160..... Gone....


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Phew- When I noted the subject header I thought for a minute that maybe the SX40 would be discontinued.

Thankfully it's just onemorecast mourning his loss. 

Chris


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

A Tackleback or Snahu should solve most Snagged lure problems. My pick is the Snahu because the chains grab the hooks and loss of lure is unlikely.

Rod


----------

